# Diamond Tetra or Odessa Barb



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

So which fish should I get? Diamond tetra or Odessa barb. 
I currently have a planted 75 gallon tank with 8 rummynose, 8 cardinal tetra, 6 rosy tetra, 4 neon rainbows and amano shrimp. I am also planing on getting a couple pearl gouramis to replace ones that recently died. I'm just concerned with the temperament of the barb. Does anyone have experience with these two fish?
Thanks


----------



## SavingOurSeas (Jul 16, 2013)

The barbs should do fine in that community minus the gourami. I don't keep gourami.


----------



## colmanh (Jul 10, 2013)

I have successfully kept gourami and diamond tetras without any issues at all. The diamonds are one of my favorite tetras following the congo tetra. Great fish to watch, they almost appear to hover in the water, twitching to keep themselfs afloat. I currently have 6 in my tank with 2 dwarf gouramis.


----------



## SavingOurSeas (Jul 16, 2013)

Curious, what is/was TWV?
Also the species of gourami definitely have a play in the outcome as well.
I enjoy the diamond tetra as well, neat species to watch.


----------



## silvergourami1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Becareful as the barbs are fin nippers sometimes. In a large enough tank like you have there shouldn't be to much of an issue. The diamond's need to be in a shoal other than that both are fine as long as you maintain a slightly acidic tank as a lot of tet's like. 

Good ol natural driftwood/bogwood...you are so kind to us!


----------

